# Emotiva Airmotiv 6 (Completed Impressions)



## MorbidToaster

Just going to keep writing down some impressions each day for the next week or so for anyone interested in these speakers.
   
  -----
   
*4/7*: For one, they got here fast. Shipping was free (per the usual Emotiva purchase) and they got here in 2 days. From Tennessee to Texas. They weight 25 lbs a piece so they're reasonably heavy for what could be considered bookshelf speakers. Anyway, on to the sound. First impressions were very good. The first word that came into my head was punchy. These things have a very crisp, thumpy sound. Center image is right on although the soundstage itself seems a bit small (remember my last speakers were MMGs, so I'm used to huge soundstage) but this could just be positioning which I'll fiddle with more as the days go by. Other than that they just sound great. Bass is impressive and extended. Now I do have a few initial nit picks. The 'level' knobs feel a bit flimsy compared to the rest, but that's not a big deal when you're actually listening. The only other thing is that with a sound this punchy I wish I could 'feel' it a little more. Every thump is very well separated, but you just don't feel it in your chest. I think you'd need to add a subwoofer if you want more 'thump' or 'rumble'. Overall I'm happy with this purchase so far.
   
_Side Note: I realize after writing this and some impressions in the CNET review of the Airmotiv 4s I'm having a hard time describing the bass how I want to. The bass absolutely fills the room. It's very strong and sounds great...you just won't feel it in your chest._
   
*4/8*: Started the morning off with some low level listening as the roommates were asleep. They seem to work really well without much loss of detail. The bass is unchanged (still very punchy and energetic) where as the treble loses a little bit of its detail. Instruments are still easy to pick out. I feel they're mostly unchanged at lower levels. You of course get more energy at higher levels, but that's just how it works usually. It gets more fun as you crank it up.  Most of the low level listening was done in a 'near field' environment today as well rather than the mid field of the impressions yesterday. They seem to work well up close but because of their depth they're still a bit impractical if you have a narrower desk (like I do). I think one of the smaller models would work better depending on your desk. I'll do more listening from different distances later but at about 2 - 3ft from the center they still sound great. Another thing I'd like to mention that I started using were the EQ controls on the back. Haven't and probably won't fiddle with the high cut as I don't think it's necessary. The low end EQ however is coming in handy (especially for low level listening this morning). I use the -2db settings on the low end and everything feels a bit more balanced that way. While the bass always sounds great it can get a little overpowering at both low and high volumes depending on what you're listening to. The -2db cut just seems to get everything 'right back in line' if it gets a little crazy. I haven't used the -4db cut yet but that's just because I like bass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
*4/9*: Just a small update today as I have to work most of the day today. I was using these for TV last night (they're actually set up in the living room) and it improved the experience a lot over the built in TV speakers (obviously). Voicing was much more on point and the soundstage puts things in their place as long as you're not too far away (~6ft or so). The bass of course shines through once again, but they also just give me a lot more of the subtle sounds that make TV shows and movies a more immersive experience. I'm considering doing a fully powered 5.2 system with the Airmotiv line at this point. We'll see how that pans out. 
   
*4/10*: After fiddling with them for awhile longer as far as positioning goes I can safely say that they are definitely a 'sweet spot' speaker. The tweeter is very directional and the highs sound off if you're not in the right spot. They sound fine from anywhere for the most part (not unlistenable), but it's very obvious when you move into the 'sweet spot' and when you move out. That being said I think that for me these aren't going to be a very good fit. While they sound good as a near-field they're just too large to fit properly on my desk and they're not practical for me as a mid-field. 
   
  -----
   
  While I've come across no particular problems with the sound I have decided to return these. They just turned out to not fit in anywhere in my plans. Too big for my desk and a little small to fill the living room up for movies. These would be a really good investment for someone that might be setting up a home studio with a little more space than myself, but I think most people just looking for a decent small monitor should look at some of their smaller models. If they sound anything like the 6s you'll be very pleased with them as computer speakers.


----------



## MorbidToaster

4/8:
  Here's a few high res shots from their actual site so you can get an idea of what the speaker looks like (and the EQ controls on the back).
   

   

   
  I'll add some of my own later.


----------



## Audiophile1811

Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## antberg

maybe there is a very specific low frequency in which are more effective in resonating the bones of your chest,than considering a whole range of frequencies in the low area (?),dont know ,just speculating.
  Morbid,does the airmotiv6 is suitable for a low-mid range listening enjoyability?i plan to buy a pair of hi-end bookshelf speaker 
  to be listening for a distance for about 1-2 meters.
  salute


----------



## MorbidToaster

I'll come back with more on listening distance and levels over the next few days. I know why it doesn't 'shake you'. The speakers are back ported. It shakes my wall instead of my chest. 
   
  Quote: 





antberg said:


> maybe there is a very specific low frequency in which are more effective in resonating the bones of your chest,than considering a whole range of frequencies in the low area (?),dont know ,just speculating.
> Morbid,does the airmotiv6 is suitable for a low-mid range listening enjoyability?i plan to buy a pair of hi-end bookshelf speaker
> to be listening for a distance for about 1-2 meters.
> salute


----------



## MorbidToaster

Updated.


----------



## Nepenthe

Do you feel you're getting early reflections off your desk at all? Or is it a more or less direct sound from the AMT tweeter to your ears? Do you have any damping material of any kind on or around your desk or screens?


----------



## MorbidToaster

Nothing special here as far as treatment. Feels like it's straight to my ears.
   
  Quote: 





nepenthe said:


> Do you feel you're getting early reflections off your desk at all? Or is it a more or less direct sound from the AMT tweeter to your ears? Do you have any damping material of any kind on or around your desk or screens?


----------



## MorbidToaster

Finished my impressions. While I did plan for them to be longer I've decided to return these as they aren't practical _for me. _I want it to be clear I had no problems with their sound in my time with them except their lack of physical 'umph'.


----------



## project86

Well done impressions, thanks! I've now heard the 4 and the 5, but not the 6, so I appreciate your thoughts. 
   
  If anyone is interested, I recently covered the airmotiv 5 at InnerFidelity. As MorbidToaster very clearly mentioned: proper setup is important, and you definitely need a good amount of space for these. The 5 and especially the 4 will be more likely to fit on a desk than the 6.


----------



## MorbidToaster

project86 said:


> Well done impressions, thanks! I've now heard the 4 and the 5, but not the 6, so I appreciate your thoughts.
> 
> If anyone is interested, I recently covered the airmotiv 5 at InnerFidelity. As MorbidToaster very clearly mentioned: proper setup is important, and you definitely need a good amount of space for these. The 5 and especially the 4 will be more likely to fit on a desk than the 6.




While it's unfortunate the 6s didn't quite suit my space I will definitely be picking up a pair of 4s for use as desk speakers down the line. Emotiva did a good job on these.


----------



## Danconia

Quote: 





project86 said:


> Well done impressions, thanks! I've now heard the 4 and the 5, but not the 6, so I appreciate your thoughts.
> 
> If anyone is interested, I recently covered the airmotiv 5 at InnerFidelity. As MorbidToaster very clearly mentioned: proper setup is important, and you definitely need a good amount of space for these. The 5 and especially the 4 will be more likely to fit on a desk than the 6.


 
   
  My apologies for posting this question again but I just came upon this thread after posting in the Airmotiv4 thread.  Between Morbidtoaster and Project86, the two of you likely could provide the best insight into this. 
   
  As I posted in the other thread, have either of you heard the Airmotiv 4s, 5s, and 6s?  In sum I loved the 4s so much I bought the 5s.   But, for some strange reason, the 4s I have seem to have a better bass response than the 5s I just received.  The 4s sound smaller but with cleaner, somehow deeper sounding bass.  I am trying to listen more to the 5s to see if they loosen up and change.   I'm using an Airport Express and I interchange DACs.  Tried with Audioengine D1 which made them anemic but will be receiving an XDA-1 this week.
   
  Since I still absolutely love the Airmotiv4s, I am now contemplating going for the Airmotiv6s in hopes they will be what I expected the 5s to be.   My main question (specs aside) for anyone who has heard the 4s, 5s and 6s is whether the jump from the 5s to the 6s will be bigger than from the 4s to 5s.


----------



## project86

Quote: 





danconia said:


> My apologies for posting this question again but I just came upon this thread after posting in the Airmotiv4 thread.  Between Morbidtoaster and Project86, the two of you likely could provide the best insight into this.
> 
> As I posted in the other thread, have either of you heard the Airmotiv 4s, 5s, and 6s?  In sum I loved the 4s so much I bought the 5s.   But, for some strange reason, the 4s I have seem to have a better bass response than the 5s I just received.  The 4s sound smaller but with cleaner, somehow deeper sounding bass.  I am trying to listen more to the 5s to see if they loosen up and change.   I'm using an Airport Express and I interchange DACs.  Tried with Audioengine D1 which made them anemic but will be receiving an XDA-1 this week.
> 
> Since I still absolutely love the Airmotiv4s, I am now contemplating going for the Airmotiv6s in hopes they will be what I expected the 5s to be.   My main question (specs aside) for anyone who has heard the 4s, 5s and 6s is whether the jump from the 5s to the 6s will be bigger than from the 4s to 5s.


 
   
   
  Sorry, I have only heard the 5s, and I doubt MorbidToaster has heard all of them either (correct me if I'm wrong!). 
   
  Despite not having heard the 4, I think I can see what's going in by looking at the measurements on their site. The 4 has a bit of a boost that kicks in around 125Hz or so. By 80Hz they are up 3 or 4 dB. They start dropping off around 70Hz.
   
  In comparison, the 5 stays flat to 60Hz and is just slightly down at 55Hz. Then it starts falling off as well. 
   
  This means the 4 has a deliberate boost in order to make it sound more punchy at low volumes. It's the same trick used in the AudioEngine A2 though nowhere near as bad. The curve of the 6 looks very similar to the 5 but it extends deeper to around 45Hz. The 4 probably works better at lower volumes, but if you crank it up I imagine the benefits of the 5 will become more clear. 
   
  Ultimately you should stick with the 4 if that works for your listening habits.


----------



## Danconia

Thank you project86.  I think that is exactly what I am hearing.  I did some comparisons this morning at higher volumes where I definitely prefer the 5s.   I also had the 4s for a week or so before receiving the 5s and have been listening mostly to the 5s now and the low end has rounded out for the better.   So, now I am wondering if I stay with the 5s or get the 6s for a little more low end oomph.  
   
  I have auditioned lots of speakers for a home office I am building and I really like the sound of these Airmotivs for music, for my limited purposes.  I consider and really like the Adam A7x but not sure if it is worth paying almost double the price after having heard them, again for my limited purposes.    Finally, in your opinion, would I be better served with the 5s and a sealed (musical) subwoofer or the 6s sans sub.   I like to listen to everything but am looking for some lower end response for jazz (double bass).


----------



## project86

That probably depends on your physical setup. If you have room for good placement (ie no close boundaries on the sides or rear), and can get the 6s up off the desk and closer to ear level, then they should do quite well on their own. If placement is not ideal, a sub paired with the 5s would probably be the better choice. But then again you may not have any good spots for a sub, so placement is key.


----------



## MorbidToaster

I haven't heard them all unfortunately but Project86 probably has the right idea in that the higher up the range you go the louder they need to be played to sound great. They also will most likely become less punchy. If you read the impressions I complain about the lack of punch but praise the extension of the 6s. 
   
  It all depends on where you're listening, IMO.


----------



## buson160man

Well I just saw an email from emotiva announcing another sale but this sale is only for two weeks.I was sitting on the fence for couple of months thinking about getting the 6.But after looking at the dimensions it is quite large for a desk top and just did not look to be a practical speaker for a desk top system. Unfortunately their summer sale ended at the end of August so I missed the sale.Well I looked at the 4 and the 5.The 5s are still a bit large for a desktop setup but I decided to try the 5 and try to make it work.This time I am taking the plunge and I ordered the 5s to take advantage of the savings.This is uncharted territory for me as far as powered speakers other than those undiscript speakers that come with the computer when you by the computer. The only experience I have had with powered speakers was when I heard atc active speakers in showrooms a couple of times. Those were much more substantial models both beeing  floorstanders.That was over five years ago too.They were impressive from what I can remember but especially the atc 100 model.That speaker was amazing there are few speakers setups that could play as loudly and cleanly at elevated levels with little if any compression.The dealer played a count basie recording in a large loft and it sounded like the band was in the room.
    But getting back to the emotivas of course they are a lot smaller and I am sure they are not atcs I am hoping they will be a good sized step up from the non-descript computer speakers I have been using.Hear goes Geronimo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## project86

I think you will really dig them. I use the 5s daily and they are excellent. Yes, there are better speakers out there, but spending more doesn't necessarily guarantee any improvement.


----------



## lmswjm

I used the 6's primarily for about a year. While I haven't heard the others, I can't think of a better bang for the buck line up anywhere else.


----------



## buson160man

Well I have now had the 5s for about three days.I have put maybe 12 hours on them and things are getting better they are sounding more open and the bass is sounding pretty impressive given the mid bass drivers size(5 1/2).But I am using them on 4 post 2 ft tall sound anchor stands and I am sure this is helping the bottom end a lot. the sound anchors are indepensable for getting the most out of  a speaker providing a very solid base for most any book shelf speaker.At two feet they are a bit short for optimal ear level listening from this small a speaker but for auditioning it provides a extremely rigid footing for the speaker and enables the speaker to achieve better bass than one would think for such a small bass driver.
    I have been mixing cd playback with movie playback.But mostly movies and the 5 is looking like it will be a stellar home theater speaker in a small package.I listened to the movie twister today and I am amazed at the amount and quality of the bass from such a small speaker.The highs are excellent as well with no harshness whatsover.The speaker seems to do pace pretty well and can  lead to foot tapping while playing music of that nature.So far I am very satisfied with the 5s performance.I do not know how much better it will get when I put more play time on it but for now things are looking very promising.This should make an outstanding speaker for my computer desk top system.
   I will try to make further evaluations as the speaker break in period progresses.But for now I definitely think the 5 is a keeper.


----------



## buson160man

Well it has been three months since I bought my airmotiv 5s and things have pretty much settled in as far as sound goes.I have added a emotiva iec power cord to each speaker to good effect.Things sounded better in general when I upgraded the power cords.
   I like the performance of the 5s as computer desktop speakers and I think it would be difficult to find any computer speaker that would better this one at the price let alone one that is higher priced.As a video sound system in small to medium sized rooms this speaker works very well if listened to at optimal ear level positioning.
    I think it could be a little too small for optimal listening in my medium sized living room for cd playback but it is just dandy for desktop use.
     I was thinking about possibly getting a airmotiv 6 for my living room setup.Well the emotiva pro website has had them on sale through the holiday til january 15th.So i have been sitting on the fence for a bit and despite my holiday spending binge I pulled the trigger and ordered a pair of sixes.I beat the sale date by two days.I had seen the new stealth 8s on their website but at 1500 usd they are bit steep though they look like they are still a stellar buy when compared to comparably priced active speakers.
   I would have loved to buy a pair but now that I am retired 1500 is a pretty steep purchase for me.The 579 usd sale price(expires january 15th 2013) is a great price for what was already a high value product and is obtainable for me with some penny pinching in the next few months.This is going to be my last purchase for awhile so I hope they will work well in my medium sized room for both music and home theater use.
   I will try to make some observations about the sixes when I receive them and as they progress in their break in period in my set up.
  This should be interesting seeing how much of a step up they are from my airmotiv 5s.


----------



## buson160man

I just got my airmotiv6s on january 17th and hooked them up in the evening.I have airmotiv5s since september and have been using them as dual purpose speakers with my peachtree decco 2 serving as a preamp/dac but I wa getting tired of moving them back and forth.So to minimize the work I decided to spring for the 6s at the holiday sale price(which has just ended) and because i think the 5s were just not suited for my medium sized living room.I need something that can fill the room somewhat better.I am hoping the 6s will do the job.I am using my decco 2 as a preamp and have started the break in process playing movies in my living room.I have the speakers sited on my sound anchor 4 post stands which are two feet tall.I played them for a few hours the first day and played them a bit the next day.I took a chance and picked up two hi fi tuning supreme fuses for the speakers(small 2 amp slow blow) fuses after I called emotiva to check the fuse size.The emotiva people offer wonderful customer service.Well I put the fuses in yesterday and powered them up so these impressions are of the speaker with the upgraded fuses.I also am using emotiva upgraded iec power cords on the speakers which worked well with my airmotiv 5s.I did not replace the fuses in my 5s though.Well I watched two movies last night and have had the speakers and electronics powered up for most of the day.Things started to improve in the midrange a bit.But I still have a ways to go on the break in with these on my 5s it took probably a weeks use before they started to really settle in.They still sound closed in at the top and bottom and I have to really turn up the volume on my decco 2 preamp to at least half volume before I get satisfactory volume though by no means loud listening levels.I wonder if I may have to get a preamp with more gain capability to obtain really high levels with the 6s.I know the 5s took a while before they got louder in my living room set up.I guess it will take a while before the speaker loosens up a bit so they can play more freely and loudly.I had tried a audible illusions modulus three tube preamp on my 5s after they had fleshed in and the mix was not great the audible illusions preamp was very midrange centered and the blend with my 5s was not ideal.There was just too much midrange and not enough at the top and bottom(MIA).
     I think I may do some looking around at preamps for a good match at a reasonable price for the sixes with sufficient gain as a living room video monitor for movie playback.But for now I have to do some more break in on the 6s before I can form any serious opinion of their capabilities as a video sound monitor for living room duty in my set up.I hope they will get a lot louder as they break in some.


----------



## buson160man

I probably have around 15 hours on the 6s now and things are getting better.They are opening up more now and getting a bit louder though I still have to ramp the volume of my decco 2 preamp to around twelve oclock on the knob to get a satisfing level.The speaker has very good clarity even better I think than my airmotiv 5s.I imagine the extra 110 wattts might have something to do with that.I am begginning to hear why so many people are waxing about the airmotiv 6 model.I do not know what a appropiate break in is for this speaker so I am hoping it gets looser yet and play louder yet.At this time I have no plans to look into a preamp with possibly more gain but I may eventually.I have been looking at preamps that are around a thousand dollars and there does not seem to be many in that price range that seem suitable.
   One that did look good was a used cambridge 840e preamp for around 900 on ebay.But I am tapped out finanacially for a while.But so far I am thinking the airmotiv 6 was a wise choice for my living room for movie sound.


----------



## sor1n

Quote: 





buson160man said:


> The speaker has very good clarity even better I think than my airmotiv 5s.I imagine the extra 110 wattts might have something to do with that.I am begginning to hear why so many people are waxing about the airmotiv 6 model.


 
  I imagine the added clarity has something to do with the much larger ribbon transducer size in the 6, and yes more power (watts) too.  The 6's ribbon is larger than both the 4 or the 5 model. 
   
  Enjoy your 6's, they get better with age. I love mine, but I wanted more bass and so I added a sub.  They really shine in a 2.1 setup.


----------



## buson160man

Quote: 





sor1n said:


> I imagine the added clarity has something to do with the much larger ribbon transducer size in the 6, and yes more power (watts) too.  The 6's ribbon is larger than both the 4 or the 5 model.
> 
> Enjoy your 6's, they get better with age. I love mine, but I wanted more bass and so I added a sub.  They really shine in a 2.1 setup.


 
   Well I have been listening on and off for two more days and things seem to be improving soundwise but I still am not getting as much volume from my set up with the decco 2s preamp section in my medium sized living room.But I have to say the fuse upgrade to the hifi-tuning supreme fuse has helped.The sound of the speaker is smoother and the dynamics have improved somewhat after I swapped the stock fuse in and out today to check what the difference was by changing the fuse.The bass is also improved by the fuse upgrade.I tried the speaker with another preamp I borrowed from a high end store in my area and things definitely improved.The preamp is used and at least 18 years old but the performance of the airmotiv 6s has jumped considerably higher.I have to say I am impressed not only with the sixes but also the performance of this almost twenty year old preamp.I guess they got it right when they designed this preamp.The speakers play much more freely and I can get a satisfactory level for listening at around 9 oclock on the volume  knob.The listed gain on this preamp is 18 in single ended fashion.I cannot comment about the gain level of the decco 2 because there was no published spec denoting it.
    But that has just pointed out the need for a dedicated preamp to get the most out of the emotiva activ monitors.You really are not hearing the potential of these speakers until you try them with a preamp that can reveal their potential.And I am sure that after only five days of sporatic use that the emotiva 6s still probably have a ways to go before they are broken in.
    But for those who's units have broken in I suggest you at least upgrade their power leash or cord you will get a good jump in performance if you do.But the fuse change is also very beneficial so I advise you to check that avenue as well.The fuse size is a small 2 amp slow blow.I got the value from emotivas customer service(which I might add is wonderful) when I called them to obtain the fuse value.
    Well time for somemore listening.I am thinking about the preamp but the activ 6s sure sound great with a suitable preamp of sufficient gain attached to them.


----------



## kazsud

I wish to get the same fuses. Care to link the brand/model # and place you ordered them from?


----------



## buson160man

Quote: 





kazsud said:


> I wish to get the same fuses. Care to link the brand/model # and place you ordered them from?


 
    The fuse size is 2amp slow blow from hifi-tuning the fuse I went with is their supreme fuse which is their best offering.I bought my fuses from music direct.com.They run about sixty dollars each of course you need two of them one for each speaker of course.The power cord is available from the emotiva website under interconnects.The power cord is available in a two meter length for about seventy dollars each.
   The fuse again is a hifi-tuning supreme fuse the value is small 2 amp slow blow the fuse is changed from the back panel under the iec power inlet you jst pry the cover out with a small flat blade screw driver.


----------



## buson160man

Well I was just not happy with the sound of my airmotiv 6s using the decco 2 as a preamp.I auditioned a couple of used high end preamps and I bought the second one it sounded much better with the airmotiv 6s.Well I have put almost another week of casual use on the 6s and things are finally opening up.The loudness is coming in and the dynamics are now getting much better.Today especially things are now sounding much more involving and the sound of different recordings is way more apparent as far as beeing able to determine the quality of a recording.I have to say that I am really hearing the sound of recordings for the very first time.These speakers are just so revealing.I have been at it for 4 almost  decades and too many systems to even remember some of them having some pretensions to at least the lower end of the high end.I have had variuos speakers 1) utah homemades 2) adc 303axs 3) scott s10s 4) acoustic research ar 11s  5) 3d acoustics cubes  6) proac model 100s  7) b&w 601 s2s 8) b&w 603 s2s and b&w 683s.None mentioned can even remotely come close to the sound that these active monitors are producing.I have to say my present set up is in a completely different universe sound wise.I had heard some atc actives around five years ago and I was impressed by what I heard at that time.The atcs are a ways out of my budget more like a lot  for their actives.But these emotiva 6s remind me of what I had heard from them.They are nothing short of amazing at the price emotiva is offering them at.I can add a lot of esoteric speakers to that list that I have heard some beeing very expensive. I have to say these little giants can hold their own against a lot of them and in more ways than not embarasses a lot of them.. I am hearing what I had heard with the atcs that impressed me so much.After having these actives I have to say there is no way I can go back to passive monitors from here on.The actives are just so much more revealing of recorded artifacts.Maybe some day I will be able to afford an atc 20 active boy that would be heaven.
    I have to wonder how the new stealth 8s sound they must be awsesome sounding for the the price emotiva is offering them at based on what I am hearing from the 6s.I imagine they are the complete package and just this side of heaven.
    I have to stress that you have to use a preamp of suitable quality to really tap the capability of the six.When you do these can really be something special.I do not know how much better my sixes will get but even if they have arrived they are truly special in a way that defines the difference between high fi in a high end pretension and reality.These are reality and if you want to hear what recordings really sound like you should check out active monitors.They are the real thing.


----------



## sor1n

I use my 6's with an Emotiva XDA-1 dac\preamp and they sound wonderful with that combo.  You can probably pick up a discounted used XDA-1 locally or online (e-bay) if you want to give it a try, or the XDA-2 direct from Emo.


----------



## kazsud

What pre-amp did you go with? There is a new peachtree grand pre x-1 that looks promising.
  When I took my 6s to a local hifi shop I auditioned them w/ the nova pre and was impressed but ended up getting the nuforce dac-100 because I needed it for my hd800s as well.


----------



## buson160man

Quote: 





kazsud said:


> What pre-amp did you go with? There is a new peachtree grand pre x-1 that looks promising.
> When I took my 6s to a local hifi shop I auditioned them w/ the nova pre and was impressed but ended up getting the nuforce dac-100 because I needed it for my hd800s as well.


 
   I went with a used audio research Ls2 mkII.This preamp is easily the best preamp I have owned.I had a early krell unit and a precision fidelity preamp but this almost twenty year old preamp smokes both of them soundwise.The gain on the Ls2 mkII is 18 in sigle ended operation.In balanced output the gain is 24.I have not yet tried this this preamp in balanced fashion yet but it is tempting considering the balanced  connection on the emotiva speakers.The Ls2 has a hot rod feature which constitutes of a dedicated direct input that bypasses the function selector and is wired directly to the volume pot.I have made some comparisons and found it to definitely improved the sound as compared to the sound of my cd set-up running thru the function selector.It is not that the sound is bad through the function selector it just sounds more open and better when connected to the direct input.
    This is a line unit only and has no phono preamp capability.It was at the time audio research's attempt to get the best possible sound from a line stage at a somewhat more affordable cost.The unit originally sold for 2650 dollars at the time.Which eighteen years was pretty expensive.But it did cost half of what audio research's most expensive full featured preamp cost at the time.From reviews that I have read it was actually a better sounding line stage than the best full featured unit that audio research produced at the time.The fact that this unit sounds so stellar even compared to more modern units is a testament to audio research's design teams.The units stellar performance after almost twenty years of use is also a testamanet to its long term reliability.I guess they got it right when they designed this line stage.Kudos to audio research for a job done very splendidly.
     I am ecstatic about the preamps performance with the 6s and last night I pulled a long listening session and what a difference it makes when you use a high quality preamp on the airmotiv 6s.
  I am also amazed at the capability of this almost twenty year old design(the preamp of course).
     I appreciate your suggestion but the audio research only set me back about a thousand dollars and the new peachtree unit goes for three times that much.
  The nova preamp section is basically identical to the preamp section in the decco 2.The reason I went with another preamp was that the decco 2s preamp section did not have nearly the required gain to get the airmotiv 6s to sing .Really the audio research unit is in another universe compared to the decco 2s preamp section.You really have not heard what your airmotiv 6s can do until you have tried them with a really excellent preamp the likes of a audio research or something like it.
    Try your sixes with a true high end preamp and if you think you love your airmotiv 6s you will find them to be a truely heavenly experience when used with a proper preamp that can tap their potential.


----------



## kazsud

Yeah I am interested in the high end nuforce dac-9 and still might upgrade to it but only after I hear my hd800s on it.
  There is a place that has a lending program about a hour from me that I've been eager to audition some gear from ala the dac-9, burson 160 and he-500.


----------



## buson160man

Quote: 





kazsud said:


> Yeah I am interested in the high end nuforce dac-9 and still might upgrade to it but only after I hear my hd800s on it.
> There is a place that has a lending program about a hour from me that I've been eager to audition some gear from ala the dac-9, burson 160 and he-500.


 
    I have a burson ha-160 amp.Which burson do you want to hear the amp or one of the amp dacs.I have been statisfied with my ha-160 it works reasonably well with both my akg 701s and my audeze lcd2 v2s.I have upgraded the fuse on the burson as well with a hifi tuning surpreme fuse which did make  a noticeable difference in its sound quality.The akgs have a similar sound character to the 800s.The akgs are not easy to drive either and need healthy drive capablity from the amp to get te best out of them.But my favorite amp now for listening to the akgs is my ray samuels raptor otl(also with a high-fi tuning supreme fuse and a harmonic tech ac-11 power cord upgrade).The raptor is much more palpable sounding than the burson but it is tubes on the input and output side.The tubes are just so much more dimensional than solid state.The sense of space is really aluring and somewhat replicates what you get with loudspeakers.The sound seems to come from outside of your head to the front and sides.With my burson the sound seems to be within your cranial.


----------



## kazsud

The amp but the soloist as well. Just from all the good stuff i've heard on the pairing of the burson and the hd800s


----------



## john57

I may try the Airmotiv 6 someday.


----------



## revlimit

Is the Airmotiv 6 too overwhelming for desktop speakers?  Especially if I sit 6-10 inches away from it?  Would the Airmotiv 5 be a better choice?


----------



## john57

I wanted to know that I received my Airmotiv 6's and I like them very much. Hearing the mid-range and the treble from a folded AMT tweeter is a different experience from soft domes. If you are setting only 6" to 10" You are not going to get to the sweet spot distance for the Airmotiv 6 which is about 3 feet minimum. Since you are sitting so close even the Airmotiv 4's  can be a good choice and the Airmotiv4 has a bump in the midbass to give it strong bass from the smaller woofer. Do not forget to add 1" 1/4 to the depth of the Airmotiv6 to the measurement because of the heat sink on the back.


----------



## revlimit

Thanks John57.  Would a Adam a5x or a4x be a better choice due to the port being in the front.  Also, how do these fair against the focal cms50?


----------



## john57

If you have six inches free in the back I think rear ports can work depending on the room. The Adam is more of a direct competitor for the Airmotiv and some models have front controls. I have not heard the Focal line with the inverted domes but supposedly they have good details in the highs as well. Normally I do not like metal domes but have not heard the Adams. I have 5 year transferable warranty with my Airmotiv6 and has far greater clarity than the previous Tannoy or the Equator D5 monitors that I have been using.


----------

